# 1st. Buckboard



## cajun_1 (Nov 18, 2006)

Cured for over the 10 day period. 2 hour soak, rinsed well, now the 1 hour rest as the smoker comes to temp.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 18, 2006)

my first was to be last wed as 10 days were up 
my butt was much darker.

weatherman said rain /possible snow.
so i dont smoke in rain..   [electric h2o smoker]

i did take about a lb 
rinsed off then soaked about 40 min. then rinse off again
then put it in crock pot for 5 hrs.
it tasted and looked pink as ham ..ham --not bacon...

fri morn i soaked butt in water with plenty ice cubes in water for 2 hrs.

it looked grey.
i took to 145f on smoker.
let rest 1 hr.
i sliced some at put on bacon tray in microwave...
i had a good tasteing ham sandwich ....
it tasted like 10% bacon 90% ham.


please tell me what yours tastes like...


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 18, 2006)

Larry, I read that in another post that yours was much darker. I vacuum sealed mine for the entire cure. Don't really know if that means anything or not. It's had the 150* (+/-) in the smoker (Brinkman) , now it's in the GOSM at 196* using hickory for the entire smoke until bacon internal is at 140*. I will surely post the results.


----------



## smokey steve (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey guys, Can you please post more info on your experiences with the buckboard cure. I almost ordered some when I ordered my prague powder #1 kinda want to know if it is worth going through the process. 

Steve


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

I cured mine in a tupperware container both times I tried it.  Mine looked about the same as Cajun_1's did.  The first time I did 7#s and sliced it thin like regular bacon.  When I fried it it tasted like bacon.  The second time I did 14#'s and thought since I had plenty I would slice it thicker like a thick cut bacon.  It tasted more like ham and my wife was not pleased :roll: .

I definetly think it is worth doing, but I will slice thin from now on.

Larry, I don't know what to say about your's being darker.  I had a lot of juice accumulate in my container when I flipped it after 5 days.  I drained that off to try and keep a dry cure going.  Other than that I just followed the directions on the cure.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 19, 2006)

1st. pic..The hour rest prior to smoke
2nd. Out of smoker
3rd.Other side of bacon.
4th. 4 slices..2 thick,2 thin
5th. Frying up.
6th. Taste test

Wife says it smelled like bacon while frying. I agree.
Taste was a bit saltier than store bought. Not enough difference to            scream about.
To me, the thicker slices seemed a little ham tasty. The thinner slices were bacony tasty.
In all, was a great project worth doing again, again, again, and again.
Now, I need to invest in a slicer...any advise on a good one?

On Edit: Guess what we had for dinner...yup, with eggs...


----------



## cheech (Nov 19, 2006)

If I go on just looks that looks great.


I may have to pick some up and try it out. Thanks for the post


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 19, 2006)

hello hello,
good news---
after smoking--
i took some 1/16 sliced --[buckbosrd bacon]
fried on top of stove---
and it tasted   60 % like bacon.

it still has a hammy taste--but its a good taste---

this should have a lot less calories than regular bacon.

cut thickly for sandwiches,
or for seasoning,
it taste 90% like ham.

i give the thumbs up for this product.
and my honey likes it a lot---this is hard to do.

if someone should watch their salt intake--
you might want to be careful.

with sandwiches,
seasoning for yesterdays green beans and potatoes,
and seasonning for a lb of great northerns today.
along with breakfast today.,
its all gone.

it will be  january till i do it again..

and after smoking--my bacon looks like cajun 1's pictures,


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Larry, Glad to hear your bacon turned out better than you thought it would. Even better that your honey enjoyed your hard work. But why wait till January for the next batch? Mine is half gone, but I'll have more started before Thanksgiving.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 19, 2006)

hello cajun 1,
its time for turkeys and hams and tri-tips and pulled pork.

there will be no lack of food around here....

by the new year,
we will be ready for eggs and grits and hammy bacon..oh yeah!!
thats on rye toast of course...

im getting ready to go to the store and get buzzards dip,
also his sweet tatoe cassorole fixings.

the dip is for me...oh yeah


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 19, 2006)

I see what you mean Larry. Luckily or maybe not,my daughter in law always does turkey day at her house. That means a regular oversized yard bird..Come Santa day, it's all mine. Deep fryed turkey, smoked ham & turkey, pull out the dutch ovens for cobblers. And Santa thinks he'll be busy that day. We'll both have a great day. Doing 2 yardbirds today. Just can't stop smoking...Enjoy Buddy.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Since most of the first bacon is gone, deceided to start another. Started another 4# this morning. Should be ready for smoker next Sunday. Will keep everyone informed as to the turnout.


----------



## dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Buckboard with a pork loin (Canadian bacon) instead of the butt???


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Honestly I haven't yet. If I may ask, what is the difference between Canadian bacon and regular bacon?


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 23, 2006)

Smoke Blower, this is what canadian bacon looks like


----------



## dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

cajun_1,
the main difference is just the cut of meat that is used to make it. Regular bacon is made from the pork belly and Canadian is made from the loin. Which means less fat. You know the round piece of bacon that is on your Eggs Benny, that's Canadian bacon


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 23, 2006)

May have to try that next..thanks


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 23, 2006)

yo cajun 1,
master dutch will correct this if im wrong...
i have never had canadian bacon...
the way i understand it
 canadien  bacon is cured with the pork loin ....
i dony know if its smoked or not///

regular bacon is cured lower side meat on hogs

go to this addy--- it may help you

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/porkcuts.htm


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well here's the second batch of Buckboard. Fryed some up,tasted great. Got 4 packages in the freezer with 12 slices each. :lol:


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks darn tasty there Cajun_1! I can see that up against two sunnysides!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Larry, you mean to tell me, youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve never had an Egg McMuffin? How far back in those trees are you?  :shock:  

Real Canadian bacon (pea meal) isnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t smoked. It tastes like a pork chop. What we get in the states is however, thus that hammy taste. Plus you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t have to smoke it at low temperatures like pork belly. I smoke mine (twice a month) at between 220Â° and 240Â°, til it reaches 145Â° for frying or 160Â° for slicing. Even I canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t screw it up!  :roll:


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Doing this Buckboard is a fun project. Wish I could find some pork belly locally, I'd like to try some of Dac's bacon. Hope to do a ham this holiday season.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

Find a butcher that smokes and youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll find single pork bellies, thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s what I did.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 8, 2006)

cajun_1, Canadian Bacon is make from the Pork loin.

Regular Bacon is made from the Pork belly.

Buckbaoard Bacon is made from Pork Shoulder Butt


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Dutch...


----------

